# How to defeat a nightbringer, with space marines



## PurePwnage (Feb 19, 2010)

well my friend is a necron player and i have just started a ultra marine army. the nightbringer is a bit of a problem. what do you use to take down the nightbringer?


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Stay out of close combat and bombard him with high strength weapons (such as autocannons, missle launchers and lascannons.)


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The best option is just to keep away from it, and kill the warriors.

Ctans aren't much good if the army phases out.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Ignore him! No I'm serious, ignore him and kill a bunch of necrons and then he will magically disappear.

I'm serious!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

kill the warriors, once enough die he dies, hes slow, and a pussy in combat despite what people say


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

From what I've heard, tarpit (Scouts with CCW's do it.) him and just kill the warriors around him.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Several points here:

Ignore anyone that says 'ignore him' - The Nightbringer is much faster and more dangerous than a Monolith, which the same people will also say to avaoid.
From range you need to use Las Cannons and Snipers, S8 weapons are ok, but you have less chance and should probably use the guns on something else.
If you only have CC options that are strong enough (minimum S5), then don't use a Dreadnought because they can't do enough damage in a single turn to kill it and the Nightbringer gets lots of S10 attacks with 2d6 AP.
Terminator units can manage it because they can take power fists, but expect the whole unit to die even if they do manage to kill the Nightbringer. They strike at the same time, and the Nightbringer ignores all saves (even inv saves). If he dies then he explodes and everything in d6" takes an S6 hit with no armour saves.

In general you should kill it with Las and Sniper, failing that, get a unit of Terminators with Power Fists in its way asap.


----------



## PurePwnage (Feb 19, 2010)

terminators with power fists are reduced to initiave 1. the nightbringer would kill the terminators before they got their chance.


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

Scout Snipers!!


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

You're all wrong:

10 Sternguard, rapid firing the 2+ to wound ammo:

20 x 2/3 x 5/6 x 1/2 = 200/36 ~ 6 wounds = one dead nightbringer/deceiver (the better one).

You'll probably want to remove a wound or two from him before tyring this though as if it goes wrong your sternguard squad is toast.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Assault cannons. Landspeeders, terminators, land raiders and baal predators bring these to the table. Any other high str multishot weapon is good, regardless of AP, but SMs do not have many decent weapons that fit this category.

Grey Knights psycannon is also semi-decent if you manage to get a 6 to wound, since it ignores his only save.

Poison weapons and sniper work too.

Other than that, rending in CC usually worked (I play BA and nids ) but it looks like the death company is going to loose it, and vanilla marines don't have them so...

And of course, if you play wolves, jotww. That kills just about anything if lucky enough with the I roll.


----------



## fishywinkles (Nov 8, 2009)

OddJob said:


> You're all wrong:
> 
> 10 Sternguard, rapid firing the 2+ to wound ammo:
> 
> ...


This would be the way to go about it, not only is there a fairly good chance to kill it but they can go off and shred some warriors with their AP3 rounds afterwards.


----------



## AwesomePat74 (Feb 26, 2010)

*I am the necron player he is talking about*



Blammer said:


> Stay out of close combat and bombard him with high strength weapons (such as autocannons, missle launchers and lascannons.)


hahaha-he mainly uses tau at the moment and its super annoying because he ALWAYS does that:laugh:


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

OddJob said:


> You're all wrong:
> 
> 10 Sternguard, rapid firing the 2+ to wound ammo:
> 
> ...


I was just about to say this and then I saw your comment, so QFT by me.

Also, technically it equals 5.5 recurring wounds, so you'd only just kill him on average. Still, my dice might as well have been rigged for ones by GW and I did a test run, got 4 wounds on the guy, so this is still probably your best bet.


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Oddjob always has an awesome point of view. As for the statement that hes a pussy in close combat... ignore that. He shreds things. Nothing with Str 10, 5 attacks that ignore invunerable saves should be called a pussy.

That said he can be killed, Hes not immune to instant death (even if he should be) and nid boneswords can pop his bubble nicely (i realise your marines).

In clsoe combat he can kill anything you throw at him. In 4th Edition He once killed a Dreadnaught, Las Predator, Defiler, 3 obliterators, 1 terminator squad, a demon prince, and then mutal destruction to a forsaken squad. My opponent made mistakes to allow that to happen though.

Its true, he moves slow. 6inchs a turn is not fast moving death. I'm a general believer in ignoring hima nd focuswing on the warriors, its not hard to force a phase out if you foucs fire, especialy if your opponent fields a monolith and or pariahs with the reaper.

that said if your out for the kill then ideally Sternguard are the best choice (+2 wounds can not be constested), following that Scout Snipers are cheap and effective, A few wittling Las Cannon shots form tanks are also a good idea. I dont recemmend Terminaters, you'll lose a ton before you get to strike, so only do it if you MUST and his health is low.

He will try to hide in CC, since hes hard to hurt and dominates at it and most importanlty, you cant shot him, so you really must try and avoid him while whiltling his life down. Use ATSKNF to fall back out of lost CC so hes exposed to fire on your turn.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Just to add to what Jackal said, The Nightbringer can run, so he isn't all that slow. His first 6" ignore all terrain, so no slowing down, and he can then get another 1-6" in the shooting phase.


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

odd job on the money again - a friend at club once took down the deviever with 7 sternies and lysander with bolter drill - was very amusing


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

The CTan worst enemy, Sterngaurd. Very nice, out of the blue answere.


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

JackalMJ said:


> Oddjob always has an awesome point of view.


Oddjobs Point Of View- It might not be right, but it will be _AWESOME!_
:biggrin:



MJayC50 said:


> odd job on the money again


I have no comment regarding OddJobs money shot...


----------

